# OpenOffice



## DGY (25 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir je viens de télécharger OpenOffice. J'ai fait un tableau avec du texte à l'intérieur.;; J'arruive a effacer le texte mais pas à supprimer le tableau. :rateau:
Comment faire? Merci


----------



## Chris92 (19 Avril 2008)

Si c'est un tableau dans Writer (équivalent de Word) surligner le tableau en sélectionnant toutes les cellules, aller dans le menu tableau en haut et sélectionner supprimer. C'est tout !


----------

